# phenom 1090T x6 @ 60$ Worth it?



## E-Bear (Jan 7, 2019)

As my title says does it worth it? I already have full parts setup except the cpu is just an Athlon AM3. I can fit a Phenom AM3 onto the mobo so is it a good price for performance ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 7, 2019)

Thats not a bad price for the going rate on ebay in USD


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 7, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Thats not a bad price for the going rate on ebay in USD



It's 60$ Canadian


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 7, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> It's 60$ Canadian



Right like you location specifies and why I specified USD. I'm assuming you wanted me to do the rest of the work for you

https://www.google.com/search?ei=Ir..........0i71j0i7i10i30j0i7i5i10i30.ArpizGVkQD8

Its 50% of the worth of the chip as the current market ebay rate goes.


----------



## Supercrit (Jan 7, 2019)

Make sure your mobo supports AM3, 125w and hexa core, besides the fact that the chip itself doesn't support many newer instructions that modern games require.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 7, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Right like you location specifies and why I specified USD. I'm assuming you wanted me to do the rest of the work for you
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?ei=Ir..........0i71j0i7i10i30j0i7i5i10i30.ArpizGVkQD8
> 
> Its 50% of the worth of the chip as the current market ebay rate goes.



I did not ask to do any work for me or whatsoever so dont be rude. If you can't reply nicely then don't do it. It's supposed to be a friendly place and if it's because you can't understand me well then my excuses because my main language is french.



Supercrit said:


> Make sure your mobo supports AM3, 125w and hexa core, besides the fact that the chip itself doesn't support many newer instructions that modern games require.



Oh it does it's in the cpu support list of Asus  This 1090T cpu is the third most powerful one this mobo support.


----------



## Poul-erik (Jan 7, 2019)

Look at your bios number, it may be it can run with the cpu, but it may require a bios update.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> As my title says does it worth it? I already have full parts setup except the cpu is just an Athlon AM2. I can fit a Phenom AM3 onto the mobo so is it a good price for performance ?



Take it


----------



## Vadernator (Jan 7, 2019)

If you are coming from an AM2 chip and are sure that your mobo will support the 1090T for $60CAD, then do it. I used to have that chip, and my buddy who I sold it to is happy as clam with it.

Your mobo may support it, but it may need a FW(BIOS) flash, if so - make sure to update it on the old, proven CPU. Check with your mobo vendor. I had to flash my old ASRock M3A785GXH/128M (went to same buddy with the 1090T as a package) using my old Phenom 2 X2 550 chip to new BIOS before getting the 1090T fully up and running. 

AFAIK the only AM2/3 CPU faster than the 1090T is the 1100T, so what is that other chip that is also better than the 1090T? I am genuinely curious. Do you mean the x4 980? Hardly any better than the 1090T, unless gaming old games on Vista is your only focus.

Unless it is an AM3+ mobo, in which case all bets are out the window. 1090T is still a fantastic upgrade from anything AM2, but there are AM3+ options better than that even.



> I did not ask to do any work for me or whatsoever so dont(sic) be rude. If you can't reply nicely then don't do it. It's supposed to be a friendly place and if it's because you can't understand me well then my excuses because my main language is french.


Neither did you specify that the price YOU saw is in CAD. I am also in Canada, and when I post on international forums, I either specify CAD or convert to USD. You did not do either. And before you complain about language, English is my third language, and I don't speak any French to boot.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 7, 2019)

The 980BE can be faster, thanks to a higher clock speed.
IF you have an AM2 CPU, that means you are using a DDR2 board. The 1090T can use DDR2, but you limit it's performance like that.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 7, 2019)

But good luck finding a 980BE. You could also go the 960T route for about $40 shipped. You can risk it and try for an unlock(success rate is about 35%)  or just OC the good four cores to 4+ Ghz. That's usually about the limit for air cooling.


----------



## Vadernator (Jan 7, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> The 980BE can be faster, thanks to a higher clock speed.
> IF you have an AM2 CPU, that means you are using a DDR2 board. The 1090T can use DDR2, but you limit it's performance like that.


If that is the case, wouldn't the board also limit the "new" CPU by the DDR2 memory, making it worse?


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 7, 2019)

I think the performance difference was 15% at most.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 7, 2019)

I had to correct my mistake it's an AM3 cpu so the Athlon is also AM3. DDR3 memory.  Asus M4N68T-M V2



Vadernator said:


> If you are coming from an AM2 chip and are sure that your mobo will support the 1090T for $60CAD, then do it. I used to have that chip, and my buddy who I sold it to is happy as clam with it.
> 
> Your mobo may support it, but it may need a FW(BIOS) flash, if so - make sure to update it on the old, proven CPU. Check with your mobo vendor. I had to flash my old ASRock M3A785GXH/128M (went to same buddy with the 1090T as a package) using my old Phenom 2 X2 550 chip to new BIOS before getting the 1090T fully up and running.
> 
> ...



I specified it at my 3rd post even before the other rude reply.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 7, 2019)

I have a phenom x6 1100T they are great chips really.

The only thing holding them back is on some modern day games using newer instruction sets.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 7, 2019)

natr0n said:


> I have a phenom x6 1100T they are great chips really.
> 
> The only thing holding them back is on some modern day games using newer instruction sets.



I just play older games anyway ... like Battlefield 2 multiplayer heheh


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 15, 2019)

IF you want I have an Asus 990FX board that you could use with that. I also am in Canada.


----------



## Vario (Jan 15, 2019)

You can buy new FX 8350 for $75.  Used ones for $50.  The 8350 is faster than the 1090T.
Edit: Ah, AM3+ vs AM3, never mind.  Wouldn't work.



storm-chaser said:


> But good luck finding a 980BE. You could also go the 960T route for about $40 shipped. You can risk it and try for an unlock(success rate is about 35%)  or just OC the good four cores to 4+ Ghz. That's usually about the limit for air cooling.



I am amazed the 980 BE just totally disappeared, cannot find any on ebay.  Is it that big a collectible?


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 15, 2019)

Vario said:


> You can buy new FX 8350 for $75.  Used ones for $50.  The 8350 is faster than the 1090T.
> Edit: Ah, AM3+ vs AM3, never mind.  Wouldn't work.
> 
> A 1090T would work in a AM3+ board. AM3 was no different than AM4 is right now
> ...


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 15, 2019)

Vario said:


> You can buy new FX 8350 for $75.  Used ones for $50.  The 8350 is faster than the 1090T.
> Edit: Ah, AM3+ vs AM3, never mind.  Wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> ...



A case could be made that the 1090T is a better processor than the FX8350. Kills it in IPC at least. 

As for the 980BE disappearing I think it was just a much more limited run and all the processors made have been either picked up by enthusiasts or those systems have been retired.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2019)

natr0n said:


> I have a phenom x6 1100T they are great chips really.
> 
> The only thing holding them back is on some modern day games using newer instruction sets.



Hacks my friend, i did it on cod4 for the Athlon XP



storm-chaser said:


> A case could be made that the 1090T is a better processor than the FX8350. Kills it in IPC at least.
> 
> As for the 980BE disappearing I think it was just a much more limited run and all the processors made have been either picked up by enthusiasts or those systems have been retired.



Considering there is the 970, 975, 960T.

There are games calling for a FX 6350 at minimum and FX8350 Recommended or of course Corei7


----------



## Steevo (Jan 15, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> I had to correct my mistake it's an AM3 cpu so the Athlon is also AM3. DDR3 memory.  Asus M4N68T-M V2
> 
> 
> 
> I specified it at my 3rd post even before the other rude reply.


Are you honestly suprised when you ask for help and then call people rude and they don't want to help? Stop calling people rude for asking you questions and trying to help.


----------



## Readlight (Jan 15, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> I just play older games anyway ... like Battlefield 2 multiplayer heheh


used them in school computers works great, perhaps same as i5. I don't think modern games from Ubisoft, EA will work on them.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Considering there is the 970, 975, 960T.


Out of those processors the 960T is the most readily available and most cost effective solution. You can pick one up in the USA for about $40 shipped. That's what I usually recommend if someone wants to build an AM3 system.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 15, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Out of those processors the 960T is the most readily available and most cost effective solution. You can pick one up in the USA for about $40 shipped. That's what I usually recommend if someone wants to build an AM3 system.


$40 US is about $53 Canadian adding 2 cores for $7 seems academic.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 15, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> $40 US is about $53 Canadian adding 2 cores for $7 seems academic.


In this case the 1090T is the way to go but generally speaking the 960T is most cost effective AM3 approach. You also can get lucky about 35% of the time and unlock two extra cores. Usually they are good to about 3.8Ghz and very rarely you will get one that does 4.0Ghz across all six cores.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 15, 2019)

Good value for that price imo


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 15, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> In this case the 1090T is the way to go but generally speaking the 960T is most cost effective AM3 approach. You also can get lucky about 35% of the time and unlock two extra cores. Usually they are good to about 3.8Ghz and very rarely you will get one that does 4.0Ghz across all six cores.



My first self build was a 965BE. I loved that chip. I got the 1090T because DVDs were in vogue and those 2 extra cores cut my creation time by 20+ percent. If I remember it was 23 minutes to make a DVD from a video file. There was really no difference in gaming, but more games use multi cores now than when Deneb or Thuban were relevant. I think the 1100T was the only chip that would give most users 4.0. That was the thing with them only the best chips could go above 4.0 GHZ.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 15, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> My first self build was a 965BE. I loved that chip. I got the 1090T because DVDs were in vogue and those 2 extra cores cut my creation time by 20+ percent. If I remember it was 23 minutes to make a DVD from a video file. There was really no difference in gaming, but more games use multi cores now than when Deneb or Thuban were relevant. I think the 1100T was the only chip that would give most users 4.0. That was the thing with them only the best chips could go above 4.0 GHZ.


My 970 BE Zosma unlocked to a 4GHz Hexacore. I had the thing living at that speed for close to 7 years and it never missed a beat. As you can see by my avatar I really do love the Phenom II chips. As mentioned the only thing they are lacking now a days are current instruction sets. I've dealt with numerous 960Ts and they typically will run all four cores up to 4ghz or so. 
About 40% of them unlocked into hexacore CPUs, however stability is never guarantied at that point.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 16, 2019)

That is nice congratulations!!!


----------

